# I think I just bought a GTR...



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

I think I just bought this GTR.... Lol. Insurance is gonna be crazy, hopefully it will drop when I turn 25... The funny thing is, I havent even sat I'n one yet.. Lol, pick up sat... Fingers crossed.

Used Nissan Gt-r Coupe 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto [sat Nav] | Shawcroft Motors Ltd


----------



## Bossgtr (Apr 1, 2012)

Congrats mate hope it all goes well


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You "think" you've bought a GTR? And you're not even 25? Shit... what job do you have!?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That looks like a very nice example at a very decent sticker price for the mileage and model.

Congrats.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> You "think" you've bought a GTR? And you're not even 25? Shit... what job do you have!?


Yes, I'm interested to know too lol...your company hiring?


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Jesus, you aren't even 25 yet! What do you do for a living??


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I also think its very sad as once you move on there's no where to go!

That's what happened to me, hence why I kept coming back and bought 4.

It's not terrible, just unfortunate, especially with many years if driving ahead if you.

Buying one now would be the automotive equivalent of premature ejaculation. You're going to peak too soon.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

LiamGTR said:


> You "think" you've bought a GTR? And you're not even 25? Shit... what job do you have!?


Or what job does Daddy have?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Buying one now would be the automotive equivalent of premature ejaculation. You're going to peak too soon.


lol, very amusing analogy 

Plenty of space to go on imo if you have the bucks.... 911 GT3RS, Lambo Aventador, R8 V10 GT, Fezza 599, Zonda, Enzo... the list goes on!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Depends what you mean by on.

With all the money in the world on that list I'd only buy two cars and I do t think they'd be anything other sideways steps.


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd be trying to work my way through the ferraris to an FXX :flame:

RS6 as a daily and for towing... actually I think my list would go on... and on...

Lucky you mate, a GTR at 25. Whats your secret?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its not exactly difficult to own an R35 at 25


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

matty32 said:


> its not exactly difficult to own an R35 at 25




Speak for yourself:chuckle:


----------



## minos (Sep 21, 2006)

depends on what country your in.... dare not ask what it would cost in denmark my guess is 150k+++


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

Not difficult. Coming out of Uni at 24-25 let's say Locum Dentist for example £100k pa. Easily affordable with that wage


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

ameen said:


> I think I just bought this GTR.... Lol. Insurance is gonna be crazy, hopefully it will drop when I turn 25... The funny thing is, I havent even sat I'n one yet.. Lol, pick up sat... Fingers crossed.
> 
> Used Nissan Gt-r Coupe 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto [sat Nav] | Shawcroft Motors Ltd


If its on the original Dunlops, it's going to need some new ones real soon. If they're not the original Dunlops, make sure you're happy with why. Have a look at the brake discs for a ridge around the edge. Only 9k miles, left standing for long periods is no good for exposed metal, especially with high metal content brake pads.

Mine is the same age as that one, and I've done 14k miles using it every day. I had new tyres at 11k miles, and the brakes have another 14k miles in them, at least. I don't hang about, but am more mechanically sympathetic than most.

Other than that, enjoy your new rocket. You can't go back now. Anything else you drive will be lacking in some respect.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

klidder said:


> Not difficult. Coming out of Uni at 24-25 let's say Locum Dentist for example £100k pa. Easily affordable with that wage


I didn't go to uni, worked hard and bought my first house at 23.
Maybe I should have bought a GT-R then instead of waiting until I was 37. Too damn sensible! :chuckle:

Good luck to those younger members that are in a position to do it without selling thier souls to the god of finance for the next 5 years with a hefty balloon.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

klidder said:


> Not difficult. Coming out of Uni at 24-25 let's say Locum Dentist for example £100k pa. Easily affordable with that wage


£100k pa for being a dentist??? wow...I am definitely in the wrong job...


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Decent deposit, 500 a month for the next 5 years, aint a bad way to do it
(just an example).
2-3k insurance a year at 25?? Same again for servicing?

Then theres modifying it 

Good way to spend dosh at 25 if you haven't a house or babies.


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

Congrats mate I was the same I brought mine just by watching YouTube videos so as a gift for my 30th birthday got a nice red premium edition with 8k on a 59 plate !  

Happy days from now on but be careful it's a quick car !


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> £100k pa for being a dentist??? wow...I am definitely in the wrong job...


No you ain't, graduate dentists don't make anything like that. Yet again, kids talking with authority about things they know nothing about. Very amusing really. They're in for a proper shock when they finally understand the real world.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I was 44 today. Yippee, I'm not dead! 
I bought my GTR September 2009 for £59k cash. It owes me nothing, and when the warranty is up in September this year, I'll be servicing it myself. So that will cost next to nothing too. Full no claims bonus since June 1985, and a history of mental turbo knutter cars from the east, so insurance is foolish too.
I'll be running this one til I get my bus pass. And when I die, my eldest daughter has promised she'll weld up the doors and fire me into space in it. 
Job done! Lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol like your style, rock on!

it's like anything in life, there are ways & means to get there

Dentists do not make that wage far from it

Even a basic GP just falls into that bracket 


Still , enjoy your Gtr just make sure you have the funds to maintain it


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

I heard a good quote the other day, I've never heard it before....

"If you cant afford to buy it new you cant afford to maintain it"

Not necessarily true of course but it certainly rings a bell.


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey, thanks everyone... This guy is spot on..


> Decent deposit, 500 a month for the next 5 years, aint a bad way to do it
> (just an example).
> 2-3k insurance a year at 25?? Same again for servicing?
> 
> ...


Got no kids and no house... Graduated 2010 and work offshore as wireline field engineer.. Had like 20k saved up so put just over half that down as a deposit with 450 a month. Also 2200 for insurance for the year.. Make 50k-60k a year, guess I was just lucky to get a job before the economy came down.. Looking forward to it..


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

ameen said:


> Hey, thanks everyone... This guy is spot on..
> 
> 
> Got no kids and no house... Graduated 2010 and work offshore as wireline field engineer.. Had like 20k saved up so put just over half that down as a deposit with 450 a month. Also 2200 for insurance for the year.. Make 50k-60k a year, guess I was just lucky to get a job before the economy came down.. Looking forward to it..


Who's house you guna park outside? Lol


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ameen
> I think I just bought this GTR.... Lol. Insurance is gonna be crazy, hopefully it will drop when I turn 25... The funny thing is, I havent even sat I'n one yet.. Lol, pick up sat... Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Rears have 3mm and front are like 5mm I was told.. Need to find out if they are original Dunlop tho and have a check for that ridge on them disce.. Cheers


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Lol, I rent a house I'n Aberdeen and drive home every weekend to my parents I'n Glasgow.. Both houses have garages but are full of shit.. Driveway I guess.. Lol


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow. That was an awesome guess then, lol.


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Plan is to keep it till next summer then trade it I'n for a my11..


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

And for the dentist salary... I know a girl who's 29 with her own Orthadontist practice, and I reckon she's on close to 200k a year...


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

ameen said:


> And for the dentist salary... I know a girl who's 29 with her own Orthadontist practice, and I reckon she's on close to 200k a year...


Not surprised. I have a family full of dentists myself and know the score (mainly age range 26-33). Easy ££


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's not easy at all to become a dentist.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ameen said:


> Lol, I rent a house I'n Aberdeen and drive home every weekend to my parents I'n Glasgow.. Both houses have garages but are full of shit.. Driveway I guess.. Lol


Well it goes to show we all have different priorities. Your choice so the main thing is to enjoy it. :thumbsup:
They are amazing cars.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Well it goes to show we all have different priorities.


Indeed. Can't understand why anyone would spend 40K+ on a car and its (significant) upkeep when they do not even own a place to lay their head at night! Still, to each his own...


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

New Reg said:


> Indeed. Can't understand why anyone would spend 40K+ on a car and its (significant) upkeep when they do not even own a place to lay their head at night! Still, to each his own...


Agree, but then maybe we are dull boring and responsible and he is going to have much more fun !


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No, we've done both and are still young enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

ameen said:


> And for the dentist salary... I know a girl who's 29 with her own Orthadontist practice, and I reckon she's on close to 200k a year...


That is impressive! 5 years at dental school, followed by 3 years of general professional training in practice and hospitals along with additional exams and research. Then apply and get on a 3 year orthodontic training programme to get on the orthodontic specialist list. During this time you will have no chance to produce accounts that would allow a bank to agree to fund the set up of a practice. 
So, very impressive! Plus, a woman would never lie about her age?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

After watching a few Youtube review of the 458 spyder i ended up in a ferrari garage.

got quoted 250k and a 2 year waiting list, first thought was hummm....may be next year...

Then got into the gtr and sprinted home at that point a loud voice in my head said "Don't be daft!! Your doing it again!!"


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I've done my sums, I reckon I can afford a ferrari now.

I did a deal with my wife when we got married, she can have a dog if I can have a ferrari. 7 years and 2 children later and she wants a dog, trouble is I would never buy a ferrari because it just doesn't appeal to me.

I need to be able to modify a car, and which idiot modifies a ferrari? maybe a UGR lamborghini is the way forwards?

I'd far rather have a nice gtr and stick the excess money into an appreciating comoodity than a depreciating liability.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Even if you work out of school into a job that pays around £20k a year by time your 24 you've accumulated £100k after tax. So it's affordable at that age even without a high end job just depends how you use your money, but it's possible outright let alone without considering finance. 

I went the house route, marriage, kids prior to anything like the GT-R that said I'm still only 28 so hardly an old man.

I'm clueless to what my next car would be, to be honest the GT-R exceeded my expectations nothing for the same value can touch it, I'm not remotely bored of it. Brings me smiles every time I drive it and if for whatever reason I start to get bored I'll add some Carbon and power and it'll feel / look like a new car.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

EAndy said:


> Even if you work out of school into a job that pays around £20k a year by time your 24 you've accumulated £100k after tax.


Er, maybe have the *potential* to accumulate that sort of money? I'd bet that most people spend almost all of their wages for the first few years on going out and having a good time, I know I did, and more. I've never come across a typical 24 year old with £100K in the bank. Not saying it doesn't, or can't happen, I've just never come across it.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Er, maybe have the *potential* to accumulate that sort of money? I'd bet that most people spend almost all of their wages for the first few years on going out and having a good time, I know I did, and more. I've never come across a typical 24 year old with £100K in the bank. Not saying it doesn't, or can't happen, I've just never come across it.


Totally agree.

Anyone putting 100k in the bank anyway is an idiot.

It's not rocket science. Look at the richest people in business. They are either in property or in retail. 

You'd be mad to save £100k and blow it on a car.


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Anyone putting 100k in the bank anyway is an idiot.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more - leaving that kind of money in the bank makes no sense at all (apart from getting pleasant calls from your bank manager telling you what a wonderful customer you are)..

I kinda dipped into both worlds, had my mad fast fords up to 25 bough my first house with my partner then bought an escort cozzie, sold both - left the car scene for about 10 years, in that time i bought 3 places, and have a decent paying job in IT to the extent i have no mortgages and minimal outgoings each month...

The only decision i have now is do I save for a newer GTR or stick my money further into the property game........ decisions decisions decisions...


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by New Reg
> Can't understand why anyone would spend 40K+ on a car and its (significant) upkeep when they do not even own a place to lay their head at night! Still, to each his own...


Hey, I was actually looking to buy my first house and put 20k down last year.. But the bank manager won't give me a mortgage due to having a credit card wilisit at UNI which was always -1000 I'n the overdraft ! All payed off now offcourse, but it means I have a default against my name for 6 years.. ( comes of next year ). saying that though, as I'm from Pakistan and a Muslim it's kind of tradition that the parents stay with there eldest son when they retire..and as I'm the eldest son. I give 500 every month towards the mortgage to my parents house (mines I'n the future), so not to bothered about having my own place.. I was only looking to buy as an investment.. And when I look to settle down I'n a year or so, the last thing I will be able to get is a Gtr. So enjoy while you can I say.... Lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ameen, you have misquoted.
Only the first line was written by me, the rest was someone else.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17 wouldn't write something that damning, he/she is a really nice person!

I didn't know there was a ms,I'm tradition to take in your parents in retirement. That's really nice!

Sounds like you have it all worked out a sensibly planned.

Personally fir me it's still about peaking too soon. I have no idea where I can go from here, but for the first time in my extensive GTR ownership, am happy where I am. I hope you will be too.


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry, my mistake...just edited the quote..
In terms of peaking, I totally agree. After the Gtr tho, Ill be getting a 5 series, E class, X5, Etc. Something along them lines anyway, settle down and put my sports car days behind me.. Lol. can't imagine spending that kind of money a year on a car when I could be taking my family to say a nice holiday... Haha


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

ameen said:


> Sorry, my mistake...just edited the quote..
> In terms of peaking, I totally agree. After the Gtr tho, Ill be getting a 5 series, E class, X5, Etc. Something along them lines anyway, settle down and put my sports car days behind me.. Lol. can't imagine spending that kind of money a year on a car when I could be taking my family to say a nice holiday... Haha


I think thats when you need to be careful. If you can't afford the upkeep and have to sacrifice other things why bother unless your ticking it off the to do list (owned an R35). That seems to be why so many low mileage gtrs are available with a few owners. Has anyone done a thread on how long they have kept their GTR?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if he's working offshore, he'll be fine. some of the best GTR's are owned by guys on platforms

mook


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> if he's working offshore, he'll be fine. some of the best GTR's are owned by guys on platforms
> 
> mook


Yes, not using them tends to keep the running costs down. :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Not always. Poor old Adam Kindness, His missus went Time Attacking in his. lol


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

> I think thats when you need to be careful. If you can't afford the upkeep and have to sacrifice other things why bother unless your ticking it off the to do list (owned an R35). That seems to be why so many low mileage gtrs are available with a few owners. Has anyone done a thread on how long they have kept their GTR?


I meant when I settle down with a family I'n a few years, I would rather spend money on them then a car... Right now Is prob the best time to own a Gtr financially for me...


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

EAndy said:


> Even if you work out of school into a job that pays around £20k a year by time your 24 you've accumulated £100k after tax. QUOTE]
> 
> I would love to meet a 24 year old that has done this. £100k in the bank at 24?
> 
> Fairytales.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Chris1049 said:


> EAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Even if you work out of school into a job that pays around £20k a year by time your 24 you've accumulated £100k after tax. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

ameen, can you have finance when you're a Muslim, or does it get written in a certain way to make it permitted? Just curious, forgive if off topic.


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Good question... In some Islamic countries you are not allowed to charge interest. So most things are bought cash, but growing up here its like impossible to have things which are really expensive like say a Gtr cash unless you are doing well.. So answer to your question, no we shouldn't have any sort of finance but I'n this day and age it's kind of immpossible.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Good for you to be able to afford a GTR at your age  Kind of make me regret spending all that money on university, booze and girls now!


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> Good for you to be able to afford a GTR at your age  Kind of make me regret spending all that money on university, booze and girls now!


There's some things money can't buy, and that is experience of uni from 18-21
Best time of your 'free' life for sure.
No regrets.


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Yup agree.. Uni days will be sadly missed.. Could barely afford dinner at Uni tho, so the money part now helps. Lol.
Sad news, can't pick up till next sat now as the previous owner has sent the log book away to have his Reg removed, and the finance company would like to have a copy before they release the funds.. 
Quick question: how important is a y-pipe?
And anyone know any good insurance companies for a young driver with 6 points? Lol. Best quote so far 2400 a year... And that's starting the cover on my 25th bday.. In 4 weeks...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

ameen said:


> Quick question: how important is a y-pipe?


That's a good question, I'd very much like to know the answer to that too. :smokin:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

As I understand the Y pipe makes a huge difference?


Of course anyone earning £100k a year can afford a Gtr 35 but the fact remains that most people that own them are on nearer £30k a year but still manage it.

Theres a thread on here somewhere covering the average earnings of a Gtr owner.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

ameen said:


> Quick question: how important is a y-pipe?
> And anyone know any good insurance companies for a young driver with 6 points? Lol. Best quote so far 2400 a year... And that's starting the cover on my 25th bday.. In 4 weeks...


AFAIK Y pipe doesn't increase performance much but it does make the car sound very much nicer  I am tempted to get one too as I feel the GTR is too muted. I wont really mind the drone as I rarely do motorway miles, mostly the twisties!

2400 / year on 6 points aint bad! I am paying 1200 and I have 7 years NCB and no points lol. Although I have a non fault claim which is around 2 years and 9 months ago ... (it stops "counting" when it hits 3 years). :chairshot

I would shop around specialist brokers. You will need to give them a call though...


----------



## kuro (Mar 31, 2012)

Just for info.

I'm insured with Elephant... £1200, 3 points (SP30), 3 years NCB, 28 Years old... Points have come off now, need to let them know but they didn't make much difference when I got them.


Regarding the Y-Pipe... which is the best one to buy? Thanks


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

kuro said:


> Just for info.
> 
> I'm insured with Elephant... £1200, 3 points (SP30), 3 years NCB, 28 Years old... Points have come off now, need to let them know but they didn't make much difference when I got them.
> 
> ...


A y pipe is a y pipe. Some designs a bit restrictive, some more free flowing. Choices between stainless steel or titanium. They all do the job but brandsnobbery and saving few kilo normally determines whichnto chose. A very popular ss affordable one is from miltek which i bought from Lichtfield. A very popular titanium one here is from gtc. Both top service and great products. Of course you can find cheaper versions on ebay etc, but presume that the people buying a GTR dont really need to save pennies. Most exoensive around is Akrapovic, a slovenian company who make pieces of art as it comes to quality. Oh and 1 more thing, y pipes come resonated and non resonated. Non resonated ones are louder and normally more drone around 2200 rpm.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

So what is the performance gain from a Y pipe?
15bhp?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Without a remap none. In fact it will run even richer so you will keep on cleaning the back of the car. Akrapovic claim some gains but...


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Cool, prob look to get litchfields stage 1 done with gearbox software when the warranty runs out...


----------



## F1ASH (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy!!


----------

